# The Chaos Principle(IC thread open)



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Raw Chaos ripples across the Planes, The essence of Law, Good and Evil 
are being tainted by the Chaos touch, something must be done before all 
that is left is a chaotic maelstrom. You have been called to help stem
the tide of these incurrsions and find and eliminate the problem.


This will be an Epic lvl Game 3.5 rules 23rd lvl 32 point buy
Stat book increases if bought are effective from
20th lvl on.

I have the following Resources.
Core rules, Epic, FR resource, Magic of Faerun

If you want something not on this list let me 
know and we can discuss it.


I am looking for 5 players


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I've never played an Epic game before, but I'd be willing to give it a shot.  If you'll let me advance Quillia, then I'll play a wizard.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I've never played an Epic game before, but I'd be willing to give it a shot.  If you'll let me advance Quillia, then I'll play a wizard.




would love to see you advance Quillia


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2004)

No Epic experience for me either, but I'm certainly interested in joining this game.

I'm thinking about making a 21st level Githzerai monk, which would fit in nicely - if not almost perfectly - in this theme. Right?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> No Epic experience for me either, but I'm certainly interested in joining this game.
> 
> I'm thinking about making a 21st level Githzerai monk, which would fit in nicely - if not almost perfectly - in this theme. Right?





Yes a 21st lvl monk would work well and maybe you would get more play time than the Invasion thread we tried to get into.


Now i would assume you two have access to the epic hand book right??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Correct.  I'll try to figure out my character sometime this weekend.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2004)

> Yes a 21st lvl monk would work well and maybe you would get more play time than the Invasion thread we tried to get into.



Hope so, hope so... 



> Now i would assume you two have access to the epic hand book right??



Actually, I haven't got it, but there seems to be enough informartion in the 3.5 DMG to make an Epic character. I know the EHB has many new feats and more, but would not having the book be a major problem?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Hope so, hope so...
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't got it, but there seems to be enough informartion in the 3.5 DMG to make an Epic character. I know the EHB has many new feats and more, but would not having the book be a major problem?




I am sure we can work out the not having a book thing


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> I am sure we can work out the not having a book thing



OK. Got plenty of time tomorrow, I'll post my character then. 

Is there something special you want me to include in the background? I might just use the little-used Invasion char and build up from there and fix some things (like the 32 point buy) to fit this game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Another question, are we starting in FR?  Because that was kind of crucial to Quillia's background.  If not, I can re-write, I just want to know.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Another question, are we starting in FR?  Because that was kind of crucial to Quillia's background.  If not, I can re-write, I just want to know.




yes we are starting in the FR but some of the characters may not be from there which remains to be seen.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> yes we are starting in the FR but some of the characters may not be from there which remains to be seen.




I'd like to toss my hat in; though I'm perfectly amenable to providing some basic muscle (I'm a fan of the legendary dreadnought), I'd like to try something a little more unusual.  What would you say to a werebear Warshaper, using the template class and animal levels from the WotC site, and the PrC from Complete Warrior?


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 17, 2004)

Could prove interesting...

Though I've never done epic.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 18, 2004)

How _outre_ are we talking about here?

I have a concept for a strongly LN hobgoblin wizard that's been knocking around my head for sometime...


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Raw Chaos ripples across the Planes, The essence of Law, Good and Evil
> are being tainted by the Chaos touch, something must be done before all
> that is left is a chaotic maelstrom.




So, sounds to me that a diverse group is acceptable, so long as they're willing to cooperate, yes?  I'd love to test drive a rakshasa...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Never had a chance to test the epic rules out, if you're still looking for people I'd love to give a cleric a go (sorry, i've go the feeling i'm wanting to play a human as opposed to nasty pointy critters)...perhaps a High Proselytizer with a few levels of this and that?  Gotta love the street preacher...


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd like to toss my hat in; though I'm perfectly amenable to providing some basic muscle (I'm a fan of the legendary dreadnought), I'd like to try something a little more unusual.  What would you say to a werebear Warshaper, using the template class and animal levels from the WotC site, and the PrC from Complete Warrior?




Build the character and i will ask questions if neccessary


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> How _outre_ are we talking about here?
> 
> I have a concept for a strongly LN hobgoblin wizard that's been knocking around my head for sometime...





Work with it let me see what you got


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> So, sounds to me that a diverse group is acceptable, so long as they're willing to cooperate, yes?  I'd love to test drive a rakshasa...





Yes you are correct.
Any idea on the actual character class??


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Never had a chance to test the epic rules out, if you're still looking for people I'd love to give a cleric a go (sorry, i've go the feeling i'm wanting to play a human as opposed to nasty pointy critters)...perhaps a High Proselytizer with a few levels of this and that?  Gotta love the street preacher...




I prefer humans my self.
A cleric would be great.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok these ideas sound fun lets see some characters.

If anyone wants to know each other thats fine if not thats fine also.

I know the final count looks like 6 but hey thats ok.
It will be 7 if Velmont wants to play cus i told him he can have a spot also.

Now since we have 6 possibly 7 i have decided that there will be no cohorts aloud. Sorry if this ruins anyones plans.


Now regarding starting gear. 
You have 1.5 mil on items no item valued over 450k


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Build the character and i will ask questions if neccessary




Harald "Panzerbjorn" Triggvison

Werebear2/bear6/Bbn11/Warshaper 4

Str 39 (51 in bear or hybrid form)  [10 points, 5 level gains, +18 items]
Dex 10 (12 in bear or hybrid form) [2 points]
Con 34 (46 in bear or hybrid form) [10 points, +18 items]
Int 10 [2 points]
Wis 16 [6 points, +2 from template class]
Cha 10 [2 points]

HD: 11d12+10d8+252 (+126)
Hp:  402 (528)

*Human:*
AC: 46, 30 touch, 46 flatfooted 
Melee: +33/+28/+23/+18, 2d6+21 20/x3 (Adamantine Greataxe)

*Hybrid:*
AC: 51, 30 touch, 50 flatfooted 
Melee: +43/+43, 2d8+25 19-20/x2+1d6 (claws) and +42, 2d8+15 (bite)
Ranged: +23/+18/+13/+8, 2d6+11 20/x3 (bow)

Saves: F +31/37  R +13/14, W +11

When raging, add +6 to melee atk, +12 to axe damage, +6 to claw, +3 to bite, +6 to Fort save, -2 AC, + 126 hp.

Feats:  Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Multi-attack, Improved Multi-attack, Improved Critical (claws), Weapon Focus: Claws, Improved Natural Attack: claws, bonus (Track, Run, Iron Will, and Endurance). Overwhelming Critical: claws

Skills:
Climb + 31/41 [26 ranks, +5/15 Str)
Control Shape +24 [21 ranks, +3 Wis]
Intimidate +26 [26 ranks]
Listen +12 [9 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spot +12 [9 ranks, +3 Wis]
Survival +29 [26 ranks, +3 Wis]
Swim +14/24 [9 ranks, +5/15 Str]

Class/racial abilities:
+10 ft movement, DR 2/-, Greater Rage 3/day, trap sense +3, improvd uncanny dodge, illiteracy (removed by Warshaper levels), bear empathy, DR 5/silver, low-light vision

When in alternate form only: +5 natural armor, scent, bite and claws for 2d8 each, improved grab, morphic immunity (immune to criticals), morphic weapons (increases any natural attack by one size category, already factored in, or provides natural weapon if not normally present), morphic body (+4 to Str and Con, already factored into hybrid/bear stats), morphic reach (adds 5 ft of reach), morphic healing (fast healing 2, may heal 10 points of damage as a full 
round action with Concentration check DC 10+damage total)

EQ: +5 Wild Adamantine Breastplate of Greater Fire and Cold Resistance (206,200, Nobanion's Hide), +5 Bracers of Mighty Fists (150,000), Belt of Mighty Prowess (90,000), Ring of Protection +5, Insight +5, Luck +5, Shield +5 (331,250, Ring of the Sentinel), +5 Amulet of Natural Armor (50,000), Ring of Water Command (200,000 +77300,  Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 19, Hold Person 3/day, Detect Magic at will, 10 ranks Sense Motive, CMW 3/day, Cause Fear at will, Magic Circle v Evil at will, Haste 3/day, Ego 21, NG, Valkur's Fist), +6 Mighty +5 Large Dragonbone Longbow (51,050), Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000), Phylactery of Lathander (180,000), Vest of Bloody Rage (90,000), 9 Wilding Clasps (32,000), Efficient Quiver (1,800), 10 +1 Holy Arrows, 10 cold iron +1 Axiomatic Arrows, Adamantine Greataxe, 1200 gp

Appearance:  On the rare occasions he is seen in human form, Harald is still an imposing sight, his massive frame being given an impression of yet larger size by his waist-length, braided beard.  Usually, though, he stays in hybrid form, appearing as a Kodiak grizzly with human-shaped legs and hands.  He is covered by glittering mail (an illusion produced by his ring, as his actual plate is wildshaped into his body).  A quiver, longer than a man, is strapped to his back, and he is accoutered in a myriad of items glowing with magical power.  His face is usually in the grin more common to black bears; it's not as reassuring as he believes it to be, given the size of his teeth.

Background:  Harald was born among the Rashemani, and expected to live his life among them.  As a youth, he was a capable, but not unusually notable, warrior.  On a raid that started like any other, his band of warriors ran across a werebear in animal form, and made the mistake of baiting it.  He and one cousin survived to limp back to the village.  The following month, though, he transformed and tore apart his family's cow, feasting on the raw flesh.  When he recovered human form and senses, he thought he had been cursed for his cowardice against the bear, and fled.

The last twenty years have taught him much, about his curse and about the rest of Faerun.  To atone for his perceived crimes, he took up the life of a wandering adventurer, seeking out evil and ending it, through force more often than not.  He migrated to the north, where the sparser population made it easier for him to move around, and has many friends among the Uthgardt.  As time passed, he grew stronger and more capable, tackling larger threats.  He has made a name for himself battling giants, orcish hordes, and most recently, slew a proxy of Malar in single combat, when it threatened a community of elves.  From that fight, he took away several deep scars, and the Vest of Bloody Rage, which he wears as a trophy.  Nobanion's Hide and the Phylactery of Lathander were gifts to him from grateful cities; the rings he took from the abandoned hoard of a dragon.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Now regarding starting gear.
> You have 1.5 mil on items no item valued over 450k



I'm looking at some items from the Sword and Fist.

_Headband of Perfect Exellence_: +6 Str, +6 Dex, +6 Wis. Price: 180k
_Ki Straps_: +5 DC to Stunning Fist DC. Price: 5k
_Sandals of the Tiger's Leap_: Wearer must have 5 ranks Jump or Tumble to use them. On a charge, wearer can perform a flying kick, that deals double damage. Price: 3,5k

Will you allow these?


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Yes you are correct.
> Any idea on the actual character class??




I'm not positive at the moment, but it will certainly be something sorceror-related.  I'm torn between sticking with a straight magic progression (archmage or loremaster) and something like an arcane trickster or spellsword...  Whatever the case, I'll have something up before I crash tonight.

Edit:  Actually, after looking at what's already been brought up, an arcane trickster is definitely the route I'm going.  Can't get by without _some_ roguish influence!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Ok these ideas sound fun lets see some characters.
> 
> Now regarding starting gear.
> You have 1.5 mil on items no item valued over 450k





I'm assuming that Epic spells fall under the 450k max cost as well?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Rough sketch, pre-EQ:
> 
> Harald "Panzerbjorn" Triggvison
> 
> ...




Lookin good so far


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Zerth: The items are fine

John: Sounds good to me btw whats a Rakshasas ecl??


Phoenix: Yes Epic spells will fall in that category


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok this is the part where i get a bit confused

A rakshasa

cr10 encounter
char lvl adjust +7
So what is the ECL??? 

Obviously they are more powerful than a 7th lvl character.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Lookin good so far




I'm impressed.  Most DMs I know would have boggled at my Strength score.

Here's a brief EQ list; some of the items aren't core, so I wanted to see if you'd OK them. 

+5 Wild Adamantine Breastplate of Greater Fire and Cold Resistance (206,200), +5 Bracers of Mighty Fists (150,000), Belt of Mighty Prowess (90,000), Ring of Protection +5, Insight +5, Luck +5, Shield +5 (331,250), +5 Amulet of Natural Armor (50,000), Ring of Water Command (200,000 +77300,  Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 19, Hold Person 3/day, Detect Magic at will, 10 ranks Sense Motive, CMW 3/day, Cause Fear at will, Magic Circle v Evil at will, Haste 3/day, Ego 21), +6 Mighty +5 Large Longbow (50,950), Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000),  8 Wilding Clasps (32,000), Efficient Quiver (1,800), 10 +1 Holy Arrows, 10 cold iron +1 Axiomatic Arrows, Adamantine Greataxe, 5300 gp

Phylactery of Kord (180,000) +6 Sacred bonus to Str and Con, twice the cost of the Belt of Mighty Prowess for a non-enhancement bonus.

Vest of Bloody Rage (90,000) +6 Morale to Strength and Con, but only when raging, frenzying etc.  Same multiplier as the phylactery, but halved for the limtation.  SRD suggests a 30% break for limitation to a single class; I figured that "only when using a class feature usable limited times per day" was worth a little more.

Everything else is explicitly acceptable by the SRD rules, but if you want to nix something like either ring, that's your prerogative.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm impressed.  Most DMs I know would have boggled at my Strength score.
> 
> Here's a brief EQ list; some of the items aren't core, so I wanted to see if you'd OK them.
> 
> ...




Ok you are aware that in alternate form you will not have one of your 2 +5 nat armor bonuses?

OK the bow as i read it is a +6 from strength +5 magic bow correct?
Vest and pricing seem fine to me.


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Ok this is the part where i get a bit confused
> 
> A rakshasa
> 
> ...




Yeah, I just started making my character and had to take a good close look at that.  The way it works, add the base hit dice to the level adjustment for ECL, so with a rakshasa that gives me an ECL of 14, which leaves me 9 class levels to play with.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Ok you are aware that in alternate form you will not have one of your 2 +5 nat armor bonuses?
> 
> OK the bow as i read it is a +6 from strength +5 magic bow correct?
> Vest and pricing seem fine to me.




Actually, I will have both; the amulet provides an enhancement bonus to the natural armor, and thanks to my Wilding Clasps, remains in effect.  The bow is exactly as you read it; my impression is that a Large longbow can only have a +6 mighty component, but if you'll allow more, I'll pay for it.


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Gah, thought the previous post didn't go through.  Nothing to see here.

Edit/Further Update:  Ah, christ.  I forgot the whole alignment restriction thing on Arcane Tricksters.  Reevaluating my options now...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok then, still working on mine (epic stuff takes a lot longer than I thought...) but here's a sniffle of what's to come...

Arch-Prelate Susanna Theolan of Pelor (assuming base deities)
TN human female Cleric19/Hierophant2/High Proselytizer2

Str 16 Dex 16 Int 16 Wis 30 Con 18 Cha 24 - all post equip & books
(I'll break down the stats come final posting time)

Feats: Improved Initiative, Improved Counterspell, Leadership, Epic Leadership, Reactive counterspell, Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Craft Wand.
(I know there will be no cohorts but my PrC needs the pre-reqs, no problem here.  Couldn'y buy the Epic Spellcasting feat though, no big spells yet....)

Hierophant Abilities: Blast Infidel (CE), Reach Spell (30ft.)
Leadership Score: 33

AC (approx) 38
Hp (about) 200 ish

Major Items: +5 adamantine breastplate of moderate fortification and resistance (fire, acid, electricity, sonic, cold) 10, +3 animated heavy steel shield, mace of smiting, mantle of epic spell resistance, rod of rulership, rod of metamagic (quicken lvls 1st-6th).

As a bit of a stupid question, I was hoping to buy some of the periapts and phylacteries in the DMG but I don't know how many I can use at once.  Will I have to combine them (increasing their cost by heaps) to use more than one at a time?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As a bit of a stupid question, I was hoping to buy some of the periapts and phylacteries in the DMG but I don't know how many I can use at once.  Will I have to combine them (increasing their cost by heaps) to use more than one at a time?




Phylactery is a single item slot; unless you can find another applicable slot, you'll have to double them up, according to the SRD.  It's only a 50% increase, which isn't so bad.


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok then, still working on mine (epic stuff takes a lot longer than I thought...) but here's a sniffle of what's to come...
> 
> Arch-Prelate Susanna Theolan of Pelor (assuming base deities)
> TN human female Cleric19/Hierophant2/High Proselytizer2
> ...




Periapts and Phylacteries are amulets, so I _think_ you can only use one at a time.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, Sure I want to try that out. Now, I wonder what I will do. I have always liked the Rogue, but at the same time, it is the best game to create a character with prestige class.

A pure Rogue would be great, but the best concept I have is a trapmaker, and hea really benefit from a chort wizard to help him build magical traps, so I am not sure. Maybe simply take back my Rogue from the last game.

Second concept I want to try for a long time, is simply the Sorcerer/Archmage. Fall in love with the sorcerer the first time I played with it. Rogue and sorcerer are both great class.

There is always the elemental savant concept I like, but as it is a 3.0 PrC, it is not very well balance, even if I like the concept.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> There is always the elemental savant concept I like, but as it is a 3.0 PrC, it is not very well balance, even if I like the concept.




Elemental Savant is several times more balanced than the Eldritch Knight or Mystic Theurge, 3.0 or not.


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yes, Sure I want to try that out. Now, I wonder what I will do. I have always liked the Rogue, but at the same time, it is the best game to create a character with prestige class.
> 
> A pure Rogue would be great, but the best concept I have is a trapmaker, and hea really benefit from a chort wizard to help him build magical traps, so I am not sure. Maybe simply take back my Rogue from the last game.
> 
> ...




I vote rogue of some sort!  Rogue!

Ahem.  But then, that's just me.  To be honest, I'd be far happier playing a meatgrinder or spellslinger of some sort, and I would feel terribly guilty if we didn't have a rogue handy.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

I know the Epic level of the elemental savant have been made, so if Wynter Wolf give me the green light, I will do a human or gnome Sorcerer 6 / Elemental Savant 13 / Archmage 4


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Arch-Prelate Susanna Theolan of Pelor
TN human female Cleric19/Hierophant2/High Proselytizer2
AC 38 HD 23d8+92 (203hp - average) Init +7 (Dex, Imp Init)
Str 16 (+3) = 12 (4pts) + 4 (Belt)
Dex 16 (+3) = 13 (5pts) + 2 (Boots) + 1 (Book)
Con 18 (+4) = 14 (6pts) + 2 (Amulet) + 2 (Book)
Int 16 (+3) = 12 (4pts) + 2 (Headband) + 2 (Book)
Wis 30 (+10) = 15 (8pts) + 6 (Periapt) + 5 (Book) + 4 (Lvl)
Cha 24 (+7) = 13 (5pts) + 6 (Cloak) + 4 (Book) + 1 (Lvl)

Fort +23 = 13 (base) + 4 (con) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)
Reflex +15 = 6 (base) + 3 (dex) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)
Will +29 = 13 (base) + 10 (wis) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)

Base Attack Bonus +14   Epic Attack Bonus +2

Mace of Smiting
  +22/+17/+12 melee  1d8+6 damage (x2 crit, x4 vs outsiders)
  +24/+19/+14 melee (vs golems) 1d8+8 damage (crits kill golems - no save)

Feats: Improved Initiative, Improved Counterspell, Leadership, Epic Leadership, Reactive Counterspell, Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Skill Focus (Sense Motive).

Magic Items: Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (SR40), Ring of Protection +5, Rod of Metamagic (Quicken 1st-6th), Rod of Rulership, Draconic Amulet (Amulet of Natural Armour +5, Health +2 and Resistance +5), Cloak of Minor Displacement, Goggles of Night, Blood of the Martyr (see below), The Heart's Strength (+5 adamantine breastplate of moderate fortification and resistance (acid, cold, electricity, sonic, fire 10)), The Loyal Protector (+3 animated heavy steel shield), Mace of Smiting, scroll of heal and planeshift, Headband of Intellect +2 (used), Boots of Dexterity +2 (used), Belt of Giant Strength +4 (used), Cloak of Charisma +6 (used), Manual of Bodily Health +2 (used), Manual of Quickness in Action +1 (used), Tome of Clear Thought +2 (used), Tome of Leadership and Influence +4 (used), Tome of Understanding +5 (used).

*Blood of the Martyr * (cost:124,250gp) - When the prophet Zanbia spoke to the masses at Udan some decades ago, none believed that her predictions that their decadant ways would destroy them.  The angry mob tore her to pieces with their bare hands, but not before she was violated and humiliated in from of hundreds of people.  The plague stuck the Udan people before their clerics could contain it, fed by their unsavory acts the population was decimated in days, proving the caring prophet's words were not false.  The strip of cloth taken from her rags around her heart as the peasants tore her to pieces, it still contains some of the power that Zanbia once held, a power she refused to use against the doomed city.  Contained on the end of a small chain in a locket on the Arch-Prelate's arm, the periapt bestows the abilities of a _Periapt of Health_, _Periapt of Wound Closure_, _Periapt of Proof against Poison_, _Phylactery of Undead Turning_, _Phylactery of Faithfulness_, and a _Periapt of Wisdom +6_.

Domains: Healing (all healing spells cast at 21st level), Sun (Greater Turning 1/day).

Special Abilities: Spell Resistance 40, Damage Reduction 2/-, 75% chance to negate a critical hit or sneak attack, General Resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire, sonic) 10, attacks have a 20% chance to miss in combat due to _displacement_, darkvision 60ft, immune to supernatural and normal diseases, posions, and wounding damage to hit points (not Con damage caused by _wounding_ weapons), turns undead as a Cleric23, aware of any action that may put her in poor standing with her deity or cause an alignment shift (including magical effects), can cast touch spells to 30ft (Reach Spell - Hierophant), negative energy attacks against CE creatures are always _maximized_ (Blast Infidel - Hierophant), can cast _Heal_ 1/day (High Proselytizer), and Proselytize (DC31) 1/day.

Spells per day: 6/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/5+1/5+1/5+1
Spell DC = 20 + spell level
No Epic spells available as yet......Crivens!

Skills and spell selections still to come, plus I still have about 171,000 gp to spend....yummy!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I know the Epic level of the elemental savant have been made, so if Wynter Wolf give me the green light, I will do a human or gnome Sorcerer 6 / Elemental Savant 13 / Archmage 4




Go for it Velmont glad to see you here.

Phoenix is it possible for the cohort to be a rogue type??
It would seem this party really does not have one


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

Just to know. The elemental savant progression I have tell they gain 10/+1 damage reduction at 13, and raised the +X at every 6 levels.

Now, if I looks at the elementals of 3.5, instead of gain 10/+X, where X vary with the strenght of the elemetals, they only gain 5/-, then 10/-. What will be my damage reduction?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Just to know. The elemental savant progression I have tell they gain 10/+1 damage reduction at 13, and raised the +X at every 6 levels.
> 
> Now, if I looks at the elementals of 3.5, instead of gain 10/+X, where X vary with the strenght of the elemetals, they only gain 5/-, then 10/-. What will be my damage reduction?





ok seems to me it would be 10/-


----------



## Zerth (Jan 18, 2004)

*Dalaa Gand*: Male Githzerai Mnk21, Medium-size humanoid (Githzerai)
Alignment: LN
HD 21d8+147, hp 275
Init +14, Spd 100 ft.
AC 49 (+10 Dex, +11 Wis, +4 Mnk, +4 inertial armor, +5 natural, +5 deflection), touch 40, flat-footed 39

BAB +15/+10/+5, +1 Epic 
Flurry of Blows +15/+15/+15/+10/+5
Atk melee +35/+35/+35/+30/+25 (_grapple_, 2d10+11, 20 x2) 
Atk melee +31/+31/+31/+26/+21 (_unarmed_, 2d10+11, 20 x2)
Atk melee +31/+31/+31/+26/+21 (_+5 cold iron, holy, keen, ki focus, ghost touch siangham_, 1d6+11 +2d6 vs. evil, 19-20 x2) 
Atk ranged +27 (_+1 holy, seeking, shock sling_, 1d4+7 +1d6 electrical +2d6 vs. evil, 20 x2)

SQ: Darkvision 60 ft., psionics, inertial armor, spell resistance, unarmed strike, flurry of blows, evasion, still mind (+2 saves vs. enchantment spells and effects), ki strike (magic, lawful, adamantine), purity of body (immune to non-magical diseases), slow fall any distance, wholeness of body (42), improved evasion, diamond body, greater flurry, abundant step (dimension door 1/day, caster level 10), diamond soul (SR 31), quivering palm (DC 31), timeless body, tongue of the sun and moon, empty body (etherealness 21 rounds/day), perfect self (immunities to spells, DR 10/magic).

*Psionics*: 3/day – daze (DC 10), feather fall, shatter (DC 12), 1/day – plane shift (DC 17).

*Saves*: Fort +24, Ref +27, Will +28

*Str 23 (+6)* base 12, +5 inherent, +6 item 
*Dex 31 (+10)* base 14, +6 race, +5 inherent, +6 item
*Con 25 (+7)* base 14, +5 inherent, +6 item 
*Int 12 (+1)* base 14 –2 race 
*Wis 33 (+11)* base 15, +2 race, +5 levels, +5 inherent, +6 item
*Cha 10 (+0)* base 10

*Feats*:
Improved Initiative [1st], Stunning Fist (21/day, DC 38) [mnk1], Combat Reflexes [mnk2], Weapon Finesse [3rd], Improved Disarm [mnk6], Expert Tactician [6th], Dodge [9th], Mobility [12th], Spring Attack [15th], Improved Grapple [18th], Improved Stunning Fist [21st].

*Skills*:
_Balance +15_ [3 ranks, +10 Dex, +2 synergy]
_Diplomacy +7_ [5 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 synergy]
_Escape Artist +40_ [24 ranks, +10 Dex, +6 item]
_Hide +30_ [10 ranks, +10 Dex, +10 item]
_Jump +15_ [7 ranks, +6 Str, +2 synergy]
_Knowledge (arcana) +5_ [4 ranks, +1 Int]
_Knowledge (planes)* +3_ [2 ranks, +1 Int]
_Knowledge (religion) +3_ [2 ranks, +1 Int]
_Listen +21_ [10 ranks, +11 Wis]
_Move Silently +25_ [15 ranks, +10 Dex]
_Sense Motive +21_ [10 ranks, +11 Wis]
_Spot +21_ [10 ranks, +11 Wis]
_Tumble +28_ [16 ranks, +10 Dex, +2 synergy] 
*cross-class

*Magical items*:
Bracers of Mighty Fists +5, Headband of Perfect Exellence, Ki Straps, Sandals of the Tiger’s Leap, Ring of Protection +5, Ring of Greater Fire Resistance (30), Cloak of Resistance +5, Amulet of Natural Armor +5, Vest of Escape, Robe of Blending, Belt of Health +6, Bag of Holding type IV, Murlynd’s Spoon, Gem of Seeing, Manual of Bodily Health +5 (used), Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (used), Manual of Quickness in Action +5 (used), Tome of Understanding +5 (used), +5 cold iron, holy, keen, ki focus, ghost touch siangham, +1 holy, seeking, shock sling, 20 adamantine bullets, 20 cold iron bullets, 20 silver bullets, 40 bullets, 10 vials of Silversheen, 4 Displacement potions, 3 Invisibility potions, 4 Sanctuary potions, 4 Cure serious Wounds potions

*Money*: 12,500 gp

*Description:* Dalaa Gand is tall, slim and in exellent physical condition. He stands 6'1'' and weighs in 164 lbs. He has yellow eyes, light green skin and his brown hair is shaven from the sides. He wears loose unadorned dull robes (robe of blending), that seem to look somehow different every time he is seen. On his back is a well-worn grayish hooded cloak. The hood is usually worn over his head. His forearms, ankles and feet are covered in black wrappings.

His manners are reserved, but always polite. He doesn't talk much and carefully chooses the words in every conversation. Dalaa is honest, perceptive and dedicated. He rarely shows any strong emotions. A slight, polite smile - which could mean just about anything - is usually the only visible expression seen on his face.

*Background:* Raised to become a monk according to the Githzerai tradition, Dalaa Gand was introduced to the way of the warrior at an early age. The monastery of the Jade Fist taught him the martial and the spiritual, everything he needed to know to fight the dangerous enemies of his people – the Illithids and the Githyanki – and how to survive in the ever-changing chaos of Limbo.

Dalaa was an exellent student and his prowess didn’t go unnoticed by his Masters. He was one of the youngest ever among his kind to be sent to a rrakkma, a special hunting party to kill mind flayers. The party of seven managed to eliminate ten Illithids without any losses and Dalaa was given a honorary mention for his skill and valor, which was almost unheard of among the young monks such as himself. Dalaa rose quickly from the student rank to a respected young sensei, who would teach the basics to the new initiates. He would attend to more rrakkmas every now and then, but the biggest challenge was yet to come.

His life changed, when his Masters summoned him and told him about a massive invasion by the Githyanki to a distant plane. It was a major concern, but the Githzerai were reclutant to interfere, because it didn’t involve them directly so sending a strong force would never be approved. The Githzerai would not stand completely idle though, a small group of proven individuals would be sent to aid the locals in the battle. Dalaa was one of the chosen and he would spend many years in the distant battle before he and a group of adventurers would play a major part in ending the Githyanki assault. During those years he gained many friends, but lost even more. 

Dalaa returned to Limbo as a new man, tired by the fighting and bloodshed of his wartime years. He left the Monastery of the Jade Fist and founded a monastery of his own. It was a small establishment in the distant reaches of Limbo with only a handful of students. Dalaa dedicated himself fully to his monastery, rarely leaving it. There he remained for years and tought the secrets of ki, occasionally helping the needy. The fame of a war hero passed and was forgotten. Dalaa Gand became a mystery even among his own kind.

Then, one day, he felt it. He had achieved the ultimate perfection, that every monk seeks. He knew that instant, that the monastery had nothing to give him anymore. Dalaa trusted the monastery to his most gifted student and left Limbo to explore the vastness of the Planes. He had to experience everything again from his new point of view.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm looking at Fighter 1 / Spell Sword 2 / Wizard 20.

Might take a full progression prestige class, but will probably keep things simple for my first epic character.

He will be heavily focused on damage dealing and combat spells.


----------



## John E Smoke (Jan 19, 2004)

I think I'm going to have to bow out of this one after all.  I don't know why, but I'm really having trouble coming up with a character that interests me.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 19, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to bow out of this one after all.  I don't know why, but I'm really having trouble coming up with a character that interests me.




Sorry to see ya go John


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I'm looking at Fighter 1 / Spell Sword 2 / Wizard 20.
> 
> Might take a full progression prestige class, but will probably keep things simple for my first epic character.
> 
> He will be heavily focused on damage dealing and combat spells.




If you are interested in a wizard, I will do the Rogue of the group. Amyway, it would have been a burden to doo th spell list fo the sorcerer, that will save me some time.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

Kharas Rockfall 
Male Dwarf Rogue 23

Str 16 (+3) = 10 (2pts) + 6 enhancement
Dex 30 (+10) = 14 (6pts) + 5 level + 5 inherent + 6 enhancement
Con 26 (+8) = 14 (6pts) + 2 racial + 4 inherent + 6 enhancement
Int 24 (+6) = 18 (16pts) + 6 enhancement 
Wis 10 (+0) = 10 (2pts)
Cha 6 (-2) = 8 (0pts) - 2 racial 

HD: 23d6 + 184
HP:  278
Fort +21 = 6 (base) + 8 (con) + 1 (epic) + 5 (resistance) + 1 (luck)
Reflex +29 = 12 (base) + 10 (dex) + 1 (epic) + 5 (resistance) + 1 (luck)
Will +13 = 6 (base) + 0 (wis) + 1 (epic) + 5 (resistance) + 1 (luck)
Init +10 = 10 (dex)

AC: 45 = 10 + 9 (Armor) + 6 (Shield) + 6 (Dex) + 5 (deflection) + 5 (natural) + 4 (insight)
Base Attack Bonus +15 Epic Attack Bonus +2
Short Sword: +31/+26/+21 1d6+1d6[cold]+8 19/x2 (+2 +2d6 vs construct)
Light Mace: +31/+26/+21 1d6+1d6[electricty]+2d6[vs. evil]+8 x2 (+2 +2d6 vs undead)
Crossbow: +31 1d8 19/x2

Skills:
Appraise: 33 = 26 rank + 6 Int + 1 luck
Balance: 31 = 16 rank + 10 Dex + 4 Synergy + 1 luck
Climb: 21 = 17 rank + 3 Str + 1 luck
Craft (Trapmaking): 33 = 26 rank + 6 Int + 1 luck
Disable Device: 33 = 26 rank + 6 Int + 1 luck
Escape Artist: 33 = 16 rank + 10 Dex + 6 Competence + 1 luck
Hide: 52 = 26 rank + 10 Dex + 15 Competence + 1 luck
Jump: 24 = 16 rank + 3 Str + 4 Synergy + 1 luck
Listen: 19 = 13 rank + 0 Wis + 5 circumstence + 1 luck
Move Silently: 52 = 26 rank + 10 Dex + 15 Competence + 1 luck
Open Lock: 41 = 26 rank + 10 Dex + 4 Competence + 1 luck
Search: 33 = 26 rank + 6 Int + 1 luck
Sense Motive: 14 = 13 rank + 0 Wis + 1 luck
Spot: 19 = 13 rank + 0 Wis + 5 circumstence + 1 luck
Tumble: 39 = 26 rank + 10 Dex + 2 Synergy + 1 luck

Feats:
Weapon Finesse
Two-Weapon Figthing
Improved Two-Weapon Figthing
Greater Two-Weapon Figthing
Dodge
Mobility
Spring Attack
Dexterous Will

Race Feature:
Darkvision 60'
+2 racial save vs spells
+2 racial save vs. poison
+4 dodge AC vs. Giant
+4 vs. Bull Rush & Trip
+1 attack vs. orcs and goblinoids
+2 Appraise & Craft (Metal & Stone)
Stonecunning


Class Feature:
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +12d6
Evasion
Trap Sense +7
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Slippery Mind
Improved Evasion
Defensive Roll
Crippling Strike 

Magic Items: 
Mithral Chain Shirt +5 of Heavy Fortification, Glamered, Shadow, Silent Moves (168,500gp)
Reflecting Buckler +5 of Elemental Resistance[All: 10 points] (190,165gp)
Adamantium Short Sword +5 [Defending, Frost, Wounding, Construct's Bane] (203,310gp)
Cold Iron Ligth Mace +5 [Shock, Ghost Touch, Holy, Undead's Bane] (202,310gp)
Crossbow, Light +5 (50,335gp)
Bolt x20 (2gp)
Ring of Protection +5, Insight +4 (110,000gp)
Ring of Freedom of Movement (40,000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor (50,000gp)
Headband of Intelligence +6 (36,000gp)
Moonstone Mask (12,000gp)
Mooncloak +5 (34,800gp)
Glove of Dexterity +6 (36,000gp)
Bracer's of Health +6 (36,000gp)
Belt of Giant Strenght +6 (36,000gp)
Luckstone (20,000gp)
Vest of Escape (5,200gp)
Handy Haversack (2,000gp)
Boots of Strinding and Springing (5,500gp)
Silversheen x4 (1000gp)
Potion of Lesser Restoration x2
Potion of Fly
Potion of Haste
Potion of Displacement x2
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x6
Potion of Water Breathing
Potion of Tongue
Potion of Remove Blindness/Deafness
Potion of Remove Curse
Potion of Remove Disease
Potion of Neutralize Poison
Tome of quickness in action +5 (137,500gp) (used)
Tome of bodily health  +4 (110,000gp) (used)

GP:778


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 19, 2004)

Velmont: got a question prayer beads?? you are a rogue and you spent no skill points on use magic device. How are you goin to use them??


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

Oops, never seen the spell trigger thing. Always thought it was usable by anyone... Well, I will change that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2004)

Um, I'm a bit slow on getting Quillia up, but I hope to on Tuesday.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 21, 2004)

How are we comin on characters??


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 21, 2004)

How are we comin on characters??


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 21, 2004)

How are we comin on characters??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

We're coming.  I swear.  Really.  Wednesday.  For real this time.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 21, 2004)

Running through  equipment.


Takarna

Male Hobgoblin Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Spell Sword 2 / Mage Killer 10 / LoreMaster 3

Str *12 (+1)*
Dex 13 + 2 race + 5 inherent  = *20 (+5)*
Con 13 + 2 race + 5 inherent = *20 (+5)*
Int 18 + 5 level + 5 inherent +6 enhancement = *34 (+12)*
Wis *8 (-1)*
Cha *10 (0)*

HD: 1d10 + 2d8 + 19d4 + 110
HP: *189*

Fort *23* = 10 base + 5 stat + 2 feat + 1 epic + 4 resistance + 1 luck
Ref *23* = 5 base + 5 stat + 2 feat + 1 epic + 5 class + 4 resistance +1 luck
Will *21* = 15 base - 1 stat + 1 epic + 4 resistance + 1 luck

AC:  10 + 5 Dex + 4 deflection +9 Armour + 5 Natural + 1 Insight= *34*

BAB: 10   +2  Epic + 1 Combat Trick = *13/8*

Melee: 14/9 or 18/13
Force of Order _+5 Axiomatic Sure Striking Adamantine Shortsword_ 23/18
1d6+7 19/20 x 2  (17-20 if keen) +2d6 v chaos

Order's Guardian _+5 Cold Iron Defending Shortsword_
1d6+7 19/20 x 2 (17-20 if keen)

Both together:
16/16/11

Ranged: 18/13




Inititive: *5 * = 5 stat

Skills: All +1 Luck
Climb 4
Concentration 25 + 4 on defensive
Craft - Armour 4
Craft - Weapon Smithing 4
Handle Animal 4
Gather Info 14
Intimidate 14
Jump 4
Knowledge - Arcana 12
Knowledge - History 21 (+3 Feat)
Knowledge - Planes 18
Listen 6
Move Silently 0 (+4 race)
Ride 4
Spellcraft 25
Spot 7
Swim 2
Use Magic Device 25

Languages:
Common, Goblin, Chondathan, Illuskan, Giant, Orc, Elven

Feats:

General:
Weapon Finesse
Skill Focus - Knowledge (History)
Craft Arms and Armour
Great Fortitude
Lightening Reflexes
Combat Casting
Imp Counterspell
Reactive Counterspell
Imp Spell Capacity

Fighter:
Combat Expertise

Wizard:
Scribe Scroll
Quicken Spell

Race Features:

Darkvision 60 feet
+4 Move Silently

Class Features:

Spell Sword:
Channel Spell 1
Ignore Spell Failure 10%

Mage Killer:
Augment Summoning
Spell Focus - Conjuration
Spell Focus - Evocation
Spell Focus - Necromancy
Spell Focus - Transmutation
Improved Saves +5 (All put in reflex)

Lore Master:
Weapon Trick +1 Attack
Lore
Applicable Knowledge - Leadership

Spells:

Caster Level 20

Slots:
4/6/5/5/5/5/4/4/4/4/1


Spells:

(Spell lists needs to be reconciled with 3.5)

Save DCs: 22 + Spell level
Conjuaration, Evocation, Necromancy and Transmutation: +2

0 - All

1 - _ Alarm, Hold Portal, Protection from Chaos/Good/Evil, Shield, Iron Guts;
Grease, Mount, Summom Monster I, Unseen Servent;
Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, True Strike, Know Protections;
Magic Missile;
Nystuls Undecetable Aura
Burning Hands; Kaupear's Skittish Nerves_

2 - _P/Arrows, P/Elements, Aracane Lock;
Glitterdust, Fog Cloud, Melf's Acid Arrow, SMII, Web;
Detect Thoughts; See Invisibility;
Daylight, Shatter, Agnazhar's Scorcher, Snillocs Snowball Swarm;
Blur, Mirror Image, Invisibility;
Death Armour;
Alter Self, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Bear's Endurance, Knock, Levitate._

3- _Dispel Magic, Magic Circle v Chaos;
Flame Arrow; Sleet Storm; Stinking Cloud; SMIII
Tongues
Fireball, Lightning, Wind Wall
Displacement;
Blink, Fly, Haste, Slow, Water Breathing; Greater Magic Weapon, G Mage Handl Weapon of Impact

4 -  Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Remove Curse, Wall of Law
Evard's Black Tentacles, SMIV, Summon Undead IV
Lesser Geas
Fire Shield, Ice Storm, Wall of Fire, Wall of Ice, Thunderlance
Imp Invisibility
Fear
Dimension Door; Spell Enhancers

5- Dismissal, Dimensional Lock
Cloudkill, SM V, SU V, Wall of Iron, Wall of Stone
Contact Other Plane
Mind Fog
B Interposing Hand, Cone of Cold
Nightmare
Grimwald's Greymantle
Pass Wall, Teleport, T Mud-Rock, T Rock-Mud, Simbul's Spell Matrix;
Permanancy 

6 - Anti Magic Field, Gate Seal, G Dispelling
Acid Fog, SM VI
True Seeing
Geas/Quest
Contingency, B Forceful Hand, Acid Storm
Circle of Death
Control Weather, Move Earth, Tenser's Transformation, Translocation Trick

7 - Banishment
SM VII
Vision
Prismatic Spray, M Sword
Finger of Death
Plane Shift, Teleport w/Error, Mass Teleport, Simbul's Spell Sequence, Simbul's Synostodweomer

8 - Protection From Spells
Incendiry Cloud, SMVIII
Moment of Prescience
B Clenched Fist
Horrid Wilting

9 - M Disjunction
Gate, Power Word - Kill, SMIX, Zaj's Avalanche
Foresight
B Crushing Hand, Meteor Swarm
Soul Bind
Teleportation Circle, Time Stop, Simbul's Spell Trigger
Wish 

Total Pages needed to be scribed:
691 x 25 gp 17,275  Twice = 34,550gp

Spell levels to pay for:
410 x 50gp = 20,500

Equipment:
Tome of Clear Thought +5
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5
Manual of Quickness of Action +5 (All read) 412,500

2x Boccob's Blessed Book  25,000

691 scribed spell levels (full duplication)
410 scribed spell levels (extra) 27,525

Spell learning costs: 410 levels x 50 =  20,500

Ring of Adamant Law 250,000

Ring of Evasion 25,000

 +5 Nimble Mithal Chain Shirt  (Self created) 18000gp/1440 xp
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%
Max Dex:+8
No spell check penalty.

Force of Order +5 Axiomatic Sure Striking Adamantine Shortsword
+5 Self-created  (25000gp/2000xp)
Axiomatic/Sure-striking at 78000

Amulet of Natural Armour +5 50,000

Bag of Holding IV 10,000

Boots of Speed 12,000

Cloak Of Intellect +6 36,000

Efficient Quiver 1800

Handy Haversack 2000

Dusty Rose Iuon Stone 5000

Scabbard of Keen Edges x2 16,000

Stone of Good Luck 20,000

Spyglass 1000

Order's Guardian +5 Cold Iron Defending Shortsword
74,320

Gloves of the Balanced Hands (Two weapon fighting) 18000


Mundane stuff:
60 arrows
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Paper
Ink
Sealing Wax

Backup Arms and Amrour:

Adamantine Chain Shirt DR2/0   AC: 4
Max Dex: +4  Armour Check -1

Cold Iron Shortsword
Adamantine Light Hammer

Background:

      He was just a young warrior when his tribe was wiped out by a single Cormyrian war wizard. This was not the first time it had happened, not would it be the last. Ordinarily any survivors go back to their dens and mumble about weak humans and tricksy elves who can't stand and fight. In this case however Takarna proved to be different. His people had trained long and hard, and been defeated by merely a few words and gestures. He returned to the holt where a young and over-confident halfling apprentice was being held captive and demanded that the halfling tutor him.

      The attempt was not successful, but the insight he gained into the art was such this: <My people are strong, yet we dwell in the harsh places of the earth. Is it because we are weak? No, it is because we do not make use of every availible weapon. We do not fight with our left hands simply because the elves fight with their right. Magic is a weapon, and we should embrace it>

        He bargained with the halfling and guided him home in return for an introduction to the nearest Temple of Azuth. The priests were unsure what to make of this goblinoid seeking the secrets of magic, but were bound by their faith to promote magic to all. His disciplined and quick mind lead him to grasp the art with realtive ease, his early prowess with the sword made him especially suitible for whatever missions the church needed someone for as he was far from helpless when out of spells.

    Always however, he was ready to spread the art amongst whichever of the humaniods would have him live with them, sometimes his own people, sometimes orcs, gnolls or goblins. A course of action which tended to make him fairly unpopular in some quarters - almost as much with the supposed beneficiaries of his teaching as with any of the "civlized races" who happened to be nearby.

     In time he learnt how better to cast in armour, and soon found himself on special missions for the church, eliminating those who abused or sought to pervert the art. These too he excelled in. Then he began his study of war in earnest, hiring out as a mercenary, especially against chaotics. Always he sought to be more ordered, focused and deadly than civilized races who regard him as a freak. Those goblinoids or orcs who think him weak he is more than happy to disabuse through whatever means necessary.

   He has occassionaly come into conflict with paladins, druids, Harpers and various other parties with a vested interest in not seeing the wilder races of the world either organized or magically capable and while he isn't evil himself most of his work tends to be amongst people who are. This tends to make him a very high priority target. He is however regarded as highly favoured in the eyes of Azuth, simply though his missionary work and the power of his example. His name has been mentioned as a future Magister or Chosen of Azuth, but if Takarna knows anything he is keeping it to himself._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

Wynter Wolf, may I take the Persistant Spell feat from Tome and Blood?  Prereqs are Extend Spell, it takes up a slot four levels higher, and it allows spells to last 24 hours.

Also, how much extra XP do I have to play with for making more spells permanent on myself?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf, may I take the Persistant Spell feat from Tome and Blood?  Prereqs are Extend Spell, it takes up a slot four levels higher, and it allows spells to last 24 hours.
> 
> Also, how much extra XP do I have to play with for making more spells permanent on myself?




yes the feat is ok if you meet thde prereqs


4000xp


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2004)

Is the same ammount availible for self-created items/scrolls/etc?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Is the same ammount availible for self-created items/scrolls/etc?





yes but you still have to pay half the cash as normal


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I still have to expand her history to make up for all the time she's been adventuring since 12th level, and change her appearance, but I believe her mechanics are all in order.

*Quillia Yrtree Alamble
Female Gnome Wizard 23*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Patron Deity:* Mystra
*Region:* Lantan
*Height:* 3' 5''
*Weight:* 42lbs
*Hair:* Sandy Brown
*Eyes:* Dark Blue
*Age:* 95

*Str:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points]
*Con:* 13 (+1) [1 point, +2 racial, +2 enhancement] 
*Int:* 29 (+9) [10 points, +11 enhancement, +5 level increases]  
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 13 (+1) [5 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Con, -2 Str, Small (+1 to AC and attacks, +4 to Hide checks), Low-light vision, Weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +2 bonus vs. illusions, +1 to DC of illusions, +1 attack bonus vs. kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. giants, +2 bonus to Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks, Spell-like abilities (_speak with animals _(burrowing mammals) 1/day, _dancing lights, ghost sound,_ and _prestidigitation_ 1/day, DC: 11, 12 for _ghost sound_).

Quillia has a permanent emanation of _arcane sight_ from her Permanent Emanation epic feat, as well as _tongues, darkvision, see invisibility,_ and _read magic_ made _permanent_ on her.

*Hit Dice:* 12d4 + 12
*HP:* 92
*AC:* 30 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +2 from staff, +5 from ring, +8 from bracers, +1 from ioun stone)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +18 [+8 base, +1 Con, +5 from cloak, +1 from robe, +1 from ioun stone, +2 from staff]
Reflex +20 [+8 base, +3 Dex, +5 from cloak, +1 from robe, +1 from ioun stone, +2 from staff]
Will +25 [+14 base, +2 Wis, +5 from cloak, +1 from robe, +1 from ioun stone, +2 from staff]

*BAB:* +12/+7 (+1 from ioun stone)
*Melee Atk:* +14/+9 (1d6+2/x2/B, Headknocker, staff of power)  
*Ranged Atk:* +19/+14 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/x3/50 ft./P, Heat, +4 _flaming_ pistol)

*Skills:*
Concentration +28  [26 ranks, +1 Con, +1 ioun stone]
Craft (alchemy) +36 [26 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Decipher Script +15  [5 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (arcana) +37  [26 ranks, +9 Int, +1 Education, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +19  [8 ranks, +9 Int, +1 Education, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +15  [5 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (geography) +15 [5 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (history) +14 [4 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (nature)  +20 [10 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Knowledge (the planes) +36  [26 ranks, +9 Int, +1 ioun stone]
Spellcraft +38  [26 ranks, +9 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana) , +1 ioun stone]

*Feats:*
Education (Knowledge: arcana, Knowledge: architecture and engineering) (1st level)
Scribe Scroll (wizard bonus 1st level)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (pistol) (3rd level)
Extend Spell (wizard bonus 5th level)
Point Blank Shot (6th level)
Improved Familiar (9th level)
Energy Substitution (sonic) (wizard bonus 10th level)
Precise Shot (12th level)
Spell Girding (15th level) – Dispel checks against Quillia’s spell are made at a –2 penalty
Eschew Materials (wizard bonus 15th level)
Spell Penetration (18th level) 
Persistent Spell (wizard bonus 20th level)
Ignore Material Components (21st level)
Permanent Emanation [_arcane sight_] (wizard bonus 23rd level)

*Languages:*  Common, Gnome, Lantanese, Draconic, Sylvan, Alzedo, Celestial, Infernal, Ignan, Auran, Terran 

*Spells Prepared*
Save DC +9
0th - _detect poison, mage hand, message, prestidigitation_
1st - _comprehend languages, expeditious retreat, mount, true strike x3, unseen servant_
2nd - _Gedlee's electric loop x2, Melf's acid arrow x3, rope trick_
3rd - _dispel magic x3, sonic fireball x2 (from Energy Substitution), haste_
4th - _dimension door, greater invisibility x2, stone shape, stone skin._
5th - _baleful polymorph x2, break enchantment x2, major creation, prying eyes_
6th - _analyze dweomer, chain lightning, disintegrate, flesh to stone, persistent comprehend languages_
7th – _persistent blindsight, phase door, plane shift, prismatic spray, greater teleport_
8th – _incendiary cloud, iron body, polymorph any object x2, temporal stasis_
9th – _meteor swarm, time stop x2, wail of the banshee, wish_

*Spellbook*
0th - _acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue_
1st - _alarm, comprehend languages, expeditious retreat, identify, magic missile, mount, speed swim, true strike, unseen servant_
2nd - _darkvision, Gedlee's electric loop, Melf's acid arrow, rope trick, see invisibility_
3rd - _blindsight, daylight, dispel magic, displacement, greater magic weapon, fireball, haste, heroism_
4th - _dimensional anchor, dimension door, greater invisibility, polymorph, stone shape, stoneskin, wall of fire_
5th - _break enchantment, baleful polymorph, major creation, overland flight, permanency, prying eyes_
6th - _analyze dweomer, mass bear’s endurance, chain lightning, disintegrate, flesh to stone, geas, greater dispel magic, legend lore, stone to flesh, true seeing_
7th – _phase door, plane shift, prismatic spray, greater teleport_
8th – _incendiary cloud, iron body, polymorph any object, temporal stasis_
9th – _meteor swarm, time stop, wail of the banshee, wish_

*Equipment:*

*Heat* (+4 _flaming_ pistol, 50,000gp)
*Headknocker* (as _staff of power_, 211,000gp)
*Ring of Storm’s Shelter* (as _ring of universal elemental resistance, major_, 216,000gp)
*Warding Word* (as _ring of protection +5_, 50,000gp)
*Hairpin of the Uncanny Wit* (as _headband of intellect +6_, 36,000gp)
*Bracelets of Ironheart * (as _bracers of armor +8_, 64,000gp)
*Metamagic Rod of Greater Quicken* (170,000gp)
*Metamagic Rod of Greater Empower* (73,000gp)
*Home* (as _Daern’s Instant Fortress_, 55,000gp)
*Lavender and green ellipsoid ioun stone* (40,000gp) – absorbs spells of 8th level or lower
*Pale green prism ioun stone* (30,000gp) - +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks
*Pearly white spindle ioun stone* (20,000gp) – Regenerate 1 point of damage per hour
*Iridescent spindle ioun stone* (18,000gp) – Sustains creature without air
*Clear spindle ioun stone* (4,000gp) – Sustains creature without food or water
*Dusty rose prism ioun stone* (5,000gp) - +1 insight bonus to AC
*Good Blood* (as _amulet of heath +2_, 4,000gp) - +2 enhancement bonus to Constitution
*Blank book* – (once a _tome of clear thought +5_, 137,500gp)
*Robe of Stars* (58,000gp) – Can travel to Astral Plane physically, +1 to all saving throws, can use six of the stars as +5 shuriken.
*Ruby slippers* (as _boots of teleportation_, 49,000gp)
*Staff of Healing* (27,750gp)
*Crystal ball* (42,000gp)
*Gloves of the Clever Grasp* (as _gloves of Dexterity_ +2, 4,000gp)
_*Heward's Handy Haversack*_ (2,000gp)
*wand of magic missile* (5th level, 3,750gp)
*wand of detect secret doors* (750gp)
*scroll of detect undead* (25gp)
*scroll of animate rope* (25gp)
*scroll of locate creature* (700gp)
*scroll of zone of silence* (1,000gp)
*scroll of dominate monster* (3,825gp)
*Tymora's Favor* (_cloak of resistance +5_, 25,000gp) 
*Powderkeg of smokepowder*  400gp
*4 bags of bullets (40)* 12gp
*Alchemist's lab* 500gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Acid (5 flasks)* 50gp
*Alchemist's fire (3 flasks)* 60gp
*Sunrods (5)* 10gp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*Wine (3 bottles)* 30gp
*50 ft. silk rope* 10gp
*Silver dagger* 10gp
*Paper (10 sheets)* 4gp
*Ink (two vials)* 16gp
*Inkpen* 1gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Scholar's outfit* 5gp
*Courtier's outfit with jewelry* 80gp
*Bag of raspberry candies (5 lbs)* 2gp

*Money*
853gp, 5sp

*Preena, pseudodragon familiar:*  Tiny dragon; HD 23: hp 46; Init +0; Spd 15 ft., fly 60 ft. (good); AC 28, touch 14, flat-footed 26; Base Atk +11/+6; Grp +3; Atk +11/+6 melee (1d3+1 plus poison, sting); full Atk +11/+6 melee (1d3+1 plus poison, sting) and +0 melee (1, bite); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail); SA poison; SQ blindsense 60 ft., SR 26, deliver touch spells, dragon type, improved evasion, speak with master, telepathy, alertness, share spells, empathic link, speak with master, spell resistance, scry on familiar, familiar spell; AL NG; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +15; Str 11, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_  Hide +16/+24 in forest or overgrown areas, Survival +3, Listen +5, Search +5, Spot +5, as well as all of Quillia’s skills; Alertness.
_Blindsense (Ex):_  Can locate creatures within 60 ft. by nonvisual means.
_Dragon Type:_  Darvision 60 ft., low-light vision, immunity to _sleep_ and paralysis effects.
_Poison (Ex):_  Injury, Fortitude CD 12, initial damage sleep for 1 minute, secondary damage sleep for 1d3 days.
_Telepathy (Su):_  Communicate telepathically with creature within 60 ft that speak Common or Sylvan.
_Familiar Spell (Sp):_
*Possessions:* *Iridescent spindle ioun stone* (18,000gp) – Sustains creature without air
*Clear spindle ioun stone* (4,000gp) – Sustains creature without food or water
*Pearly white spindle ioun stone* (20,000gp) – Regenerate 1 point of damage per hour

*Permanent Spells:* _greater magic fang (12th level caster)_ on Preena, _familiar pocket_ on Quillia's inner vest pocket.

*Appearance:*  Quillia is gnome who has seen a great deal in her travels.  Her skin is nut-brown from the sun, and her voice carries the faint echo of many accents.  Her sandy brown hair falls to the middle of her back and is usually in a bun on her head, held in place with an elaborate hairpin.  Her eyes are deep blue.  She favors deep jewel tones of ruby red, emerald green, golden topaz, and indigo blue.  She wears a tunic of emerald green, with indigo trews and shirt, and a golden topaz vest with many pockets.  All have some ruby red embroidery, and she wears some red stone earrings and a necklace of the same.  

When traveling, she has Heat, her pistol, on her belt next to her potions.  She carries Headknocker (her quarterstaff) in one hand, and keeps the other hand free.  She wears elaborately made iron bracelets, and a cloak that shimmers with a faint steel color.  Occasionally Preena will poke her head out of her large pocket in Quillia's vest, which has startled more than one person.  

*Personality:*  Quillia is generally a happy person, willing to help others, particularly when it comes to something magical or alchemical.  There's nothing Quillia likes more than conversing with another that finds magic and alchemy as fascinating as she does. 

Though she owes her allegiance to Mystra, Quillia prays to the gnome pantheon often, often invoking various names of those gods in many expressions.

Quillia also loves getting letters from her family, and writes them all a newsy letter every couple of weeks.  If she's within range, she'll _teleport_ back for an afternoon with her family every couple of weeks instead.  If not, she pays a premium to make certain her letters get to the Alamble family home.

She hopes sometime soon to find a suitable husband so she can settle down.  There have been several men, one of whom was (and still is) serious, in her life, but her wanderlust has broken up most of these relationships.  Her one serious love, a bard called Yilltre Garlondo, was close to working out, but both weren't quite ready to settle down.  She also writes him letters, often paying a wizard to _scry_ out his current location so she can be sure where to send them.  The two have been exchanging love letters for years, and Quillia has kept them all.  Perhaps one day soon they will both be ready...

In lieu of a husband and children of her own, Quillia lavishes her love on Preena.  She adores the little pseudodragon and lavishes attention on her.  She considers her more like a little daughter rather than a familiar.  Preena has her own special pocket in Quillia's vest to allow her to travel in complete comfort, in addition to a fine assortment of shiny gems to play with.  Quillia always keeps a small bag of tidbits for the pseudodragon to eat.

In response to the trust and affection, Preena is fiercely loyal and protective of Quillia.  The pseudodragon prevailed on the gnome to have _greater magic fang_ permanently cast on her so she would be better able to protect her, should the need arise.  Rendered _invisible_, there's almost nothing Preena wouldn't do for the wizard.  They both have a great love for practical jokes and keep a small book of their greatest accomplishments of humor.  

Quillia makes friends easily, and once her trust is gained, her loyalty is unshakeable.  Though she likes to say she fears nothing, she would be devastated if her family or friends were taken from her.  That is probably her one deepest fear.

*Background:*  Quillia grew up in Lantan, where the wonders that most would give their teeth to see once was the stuff of common life.  Her father, Beldebarble, was a fine gunsmith, while her mother, Narilly, both decorated the gunstocks with carvings and fine metals as well as making the smokepowder.  As a young girl, Quillia spent a lot of time with her mother in her alchemy lab, and learned to love the mixing and experimentation.  She also helped her father in demonstrating his firearms, as it was apparent she was a crack shot.  Her younger brother, Gilbaril, helped her mother do the fancy work on the guns, while both older sisters learned their father's craft.  The Alamble family was prosperous and lived a comfortable life.

When it became apparent that Quillia was an incredibly bright young woman, her parents suggested that she might find wizardry worthy of her talents.  She had a much more mystical bent than anyone else in the family, and engineering, while interesting, didn't capture her attention as much as sporadic mentions of magic in books she read.  They look her to a wizard academy in Myratma in Tethyr, where she was tested and found worthy.  Quillia found the mysteries of magic to hold even more of her attention that alchemy, though she kept at it.  

The great wealth of information that could be found at the academy whetted her appetite to see the rest of the world.  After leaving the academy, she traveled widely, eager to see magic in many parts of Toril.  She experimented with different types of magic, learning to make her spells more powerful, as well as bringing the potent power of sound to her more destructive spells.  She credits her development of her sonic magic to Yilltre, her boyfriend, as his bard's appreciation for the power of sound was something she hadn't considered before.

Several years ago, Quillia rescued a trapped and frightened pseudodragon from an encampment of poachers she had stopped with the help of some followers of Chauntea.  Though she let her go the minute she was well, the little beast continued to follow Quillia around for the next few days.  Finally the pseudodragon said she wanted to be Quillia's friend and companion.  Touched, Quillia cared for Preena (as that was her name) for several months.  Preena brought a great deal of love and happiness into her life, and on the one-year anniversary of their meeting, both decided to make their association even closer.  Preena underwent the ceremony of becoming Quillia's familiar, and the two have become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a shorter (no cost) spell list as well if that is preferable.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay people, but an electrical thingy out the front of my house downed my cable for like 3 days.  Can people check out my PC so far and give me some feed back?  Is the game going to be very 'build the best PC', because I don't really search for all the perks of the game, I just creating the character and picking some nice easy equip to take along


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay people, but an electrical thingy out the front of my house downed my cable for like 3 days.  Can people check out my PC so far and give me some feed back?  Is the game going to be very 'build the best PC', because I don't really search for all the perks of the game, I just creating the character and picking some nice easy equip to take along




I didn't look at it as a "build the best PC," though it does seem to have turned out that way; I was just looking at the Savage Progressions and thinking that it'd be fun to actually use them, and the Warshaper.  I had no idea that it'd turn out that powerful.

I'd say you're looking fine for the most part; I'm not so sure about Improved Initiative or Skill Focus.  They don't appear to be prerequisites, they're weak feats, and divine feats (those related to channeling positive energy) seem more in-character.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'd say you're looking fine for the most part; I'm not so sure about Improved Initiative or Skill Focus.  They don't appear to be prerequisites, they're weak feats, and divine feats (those related to channeling positive energy) seem more in-character.




Yeah, I'd have to say that Skill Focus and Imp Init aren't the most fantastic of feats, but I wasn't sure what type of game we were playing.  Plus with the squillion books I've got I didn't know whether I'd get away with picking half the stuff, so I chose those because Imp Init may help the counterspelling (can't hurt) and Skill Focus, well, just because it cant hurt to have one damn good skill.....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Skill Focus, well, just because it cant hurt to have one damn good skill.....




Unfortunately, at epic levels, non-epic skill focus just plain sucks.  For 1600 gp, you can have an unslotted item that gives you a +2 competence bonus, which is a lot cheaper than the feat.  Save your feats for things that can't be done with items; that's one of the chiefest rules of high-powered games.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 22, 2004)

Arch-Prelate Susanna Theolan of Pelor
TN human female Cleric19/Hierophant2/High Proselytizer2
AC 38 HD 23d8+92 (203hp - average) Init +7 (Dex, Imp Init)
Str 16 (+3) = 12 (4pts) + 4 (Belt)
Dex 16 (+3) = 13 (5pts) + 2 (Boots) + 1 (Book)
Con 18 (+4) = 14 (6pts) + 2 (Amulet) + 2 (Book)
Int 16 (+3) = 12 (4pts) + 2 (Headband) + 2 (Book)
Wis 30 (+10) = 15 (8pts) + 6 (Periapt) + 5 (Book) + 4 (Lvl)
Cha 24 (+7) = 13 (5pts) + 6 (Cloak) + 4 (Book) + 1 (Lvl)

Fort +23 = 13 (base) + 4 (con) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)
Reflex +15 = 6 (base) + 3 (dex) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)
Will +29 = 13 (base) + 10 (wis) + 5 (amulet) + 1 (epic)

Base Attack Bonus +14 Epic Attack Bonus +2

Mace of Smiting
+22/+17/+12 melee 1d8+6 damage (x2 crit, x4 vs outsiders)
+24/+19/+14 melee (vs golems) 1d8+8 damage (crits kill golems - no save)

Feats: Improved Initiative, Improved Counterspell, Leadership, Epic Leadership (33), Reactive Counterspell, Spell Penetration, Empower Spell, Skill Focus (Sense Motive). - Still gotta change these...

Magic Items: Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (SR40), Ring of Protection +5, Rod of Metamagic (Quicken 1st-6th), Rod of Rulership, Draconic Amulet (Amulet of Natural Armour +5, Health +2 and Resistance +5), Cloak of Minor Displacement, Goggles of Night, Blood of the Martyr (see below), The Heart's Strength (+5 adamantine breastplate of moderate fortification and resistance (acid, cold, electricity, sonic, fire 10)), The Loyal Protector (+3 animated heavy steel shield), Mace of Smiting, scroll of heal and planeshift, Headband of Intellect +2 (used), Boots of Dexterity +2 (used), Belt of Giant Strength +4 (used), Cloak of Charisma +6 (used), Manual of Bodily Health +2 (used), Manual of Quickness in Action +1 (used), Tome of Clear Thought +2 (used), Tome of Leadership and Influence +4 (used), Tome of Understanding +5 (used).

Blood of the Martyr (cost:124,250gp) - When the prophet Zanbia spoke to the masses at Udan some decades ago, none believed that her predictions that their decadant ways would destroy them. The angry mob tore her to pieces with their bare hands, but not before she was violated and humiliated in from of hundreds of people. The plague stuck the Udan people before their clerics could contain it, fed by their unsavory acts the population was decimated in days, proving the caring prophet's words were not false. The strip of cloth taken from her rags around her heart as the peasants tore her to pieces, it still contains some of the power that Zanbia once held, a power she refused to use against the doomed city. Contained on the end of a small chain in a locket on the Arch-Prelate's arm, the periapt bestows the abilities of a Periapt of Health, Periapt of Wound Closure, Periapt of Proof against Poison, Phylactery of Undead Turning, Phylactery of Faithfulness, and a Periapt of Wisdom +6.

Domains: Healing (all healing spells cast at 21st level), Sun (Greater Turning 1/day).

Skills: Concentration +26, Diplomacy +31, Heal +31, Knowledge (arcana) +19, Knowledge (history) +17, Knowledge (religion) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +18, Ride +8, Sense Motive +32, Spellcraft +23, Spot +18, Swim +8, Tumble +8.

Special Abilities: Spell Resistance 40, Damage Reduction 2/-, 75% chance to negate a critical hit or sneak attack, General Resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire, sonic) 10, attacks have a 20% chance to miss in combat due to displacement, darkvision 60ft, immune to supernatural and normal diseases, posions, and wounding damage to hit points (not Con damage caused by wounding weapons), turns undead as a Cleric23, aware of any action that may put her in poor standing with her deity or cause an alignment shift (including magical effects), can cast touch spells to 30ft (Reach Spell - Hierophant), negative energy attacks against CE creatures are always maximized (Blast Infidel - Hierophant), can cast Heal 1/day (High Proselytizer), and Proselytize (DC31) 1/day, +2 bonus on Turn Undead checks (synergy bonus).

Spells per day: 6/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/5+1/5+1/5+1
Spell DC = 20 + spell level

*Spells Prepared (*Domain):*_0 - Detect Magic (x2), Read Magic (x2), Mending, Purify Food and Drink.
1 - Wieldskill (MoF), Cure Light Wounds*, Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Deathwatch, Entropic Shield (x2), Hide from Undead, Remove Fear.
2 - Cure moderate Wounds*, Align Weapon (x2), Augury, Enthrall, Lesser Restoration (x2), Silence, Spiritual Weapon.
3 - Darkway (MoF), Chain of Eyes (DotF), Searing Light*, Bestow Curse, Dispel Magic, Helping Hand, Invisibility Purge, Speak with Dead.
4 - Fire Shield*, Death Ward, Dimensional Anchor, Dismissal, Restoration, Tongues, Spell Immunity, Freedom of Movement.
5 - Flame Strike*, empowered Bestow Curse, Commune, Slay Living, Spell Resistance, Disrupting Weapon, True Seeing, Wall of Stone.
6 - Heal*, empowered Poison, Greater Dispel Magic, Harm, Banishment, Undeath to Death, Blade Barrier.
7 - Fortunate Fate (MoF), Holy Star (MoF), Sunbeam*, Destruction, Ressurection, empowered Flame Strike.
8 - Mass Cure Critical Wounds*, Greater Planar Ally, Symbol of Death, Earthquake, empowered Harm (x2). 
9 - Undeath's Eternal Foe (MoF), Mass Heal*, Implosion, empowered Mass Inflict Serious Wounds, Gate, Miracle._

Background: Susanna grew into womanhood within the Cathedral of Illmar, one of the largest centres of faith for the deity Pelor in the lands.  She was honoured to grow beside the child-hero Ethan of the Rose, a paladin who was destined by Pelor to free the lands to the north from the tyrannical grip of the Chaos Lords, a group of sorcerers that enslaved and conquered everything within their reach.
By her fifteenth winter Susanna had almost finished her studies, with only several years to go she would learn the powerful prayers that would allow Pelor to use her as a vessal for his powers.  It was then that the Chaos Lords stuck, smashing the walls of the city with their powerful magic and slaughtering innocents by the dozen.  Their armies were only a distraction against their real might, the magics that they hurled into the city slayed hundreds within minutes.
Paladinic Lord Ethan of the Rose, all of eighteen years old, rode the mighty warhorse Yulandaria from the gates of Illmar to face the dread sorcerers in a battle that would decide the fate of the city.
Susanna was in the third wave of refugees to leave the city, for she stayed long enough to see the Chaos Lords torture Ethan for a good hour before tearing his arms and legs from his still living body and _animating_ them to dance for their morbid amusement.  Their magic must have kept him alive for hours, even days, but Pelor did not help him, not even once.
For years Susanna lived in the southern lands, ignoring her teachings and working as a gardener in the city of Trunan until her 23rd birthday.  There she saw a group of peasants fleeing across the countryside from orcs during one of her wanderings, and snarling at Pelor asked the deity why he did not help these people.  The first time she had talked to her god in years, and he answered.  Seeing that she still had goodness in her soul, no matter how small, he filled her body with the energies to kill the orcs.
She knew then that she would dedicate her life to helping people, her way, not Pelor's.  Though not truely good, her deeds are always helping the people that need her most.  After years of dedicating herself to fighting the Chaos Lords, she resides within the city of Trunan still, she keeps her job as a gardener and rarely reveals her powers to anyone, else the Chaos Lords take attention.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

No i have not intended this to be a qho can build the best character contest. Tho i must say i really like these characters im seeing.


I will open a Rogues gallery later today for the characters and go thru them real closely to ask anyquestions i may have cus i do see a few things i do not recognize.

But right off the bat Isida look at your hit points.

I hope we can get this running by saturday. I am really anxious to see how you all can do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

What are we doing for hit points?  I just did some random rolling...  Are we going max?  75%  Something else?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What are we doing for hit points?  I just did some random rolling...  Are we going max?  75%  Something else?





75%


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I took standard fixed, will correct that now and continue to finish off equipment.

Is the spell list okay?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

Isilde: I see a staff of curing on your item list maybe i missed something how will you use it??




Phoenix:

I do not recognize the following spell can you enlighten me?
Chain of Eyes

Also you are supposed to have a Cohort if you want to bring him or her in\
we can work one up. What lvl would your Cohort be??



Wilphe:

Need enlightenment on following items:
cant remember where reactive counterspell came from
Spell channel 1

Spells:
Looks good but remember you only pay for spells beyond the free ones you get

Nimble on the armor not sure what that one is



BTW Rogues Gallery is up now lets get the characters in there and finished up so hopefully we can get the IC thread open by this week end


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 22, 2004)

Reactive Counterspell. Magic of Faerun page 22. Can counterspell without having readied an action to do so.

Channel Spell 1 - Once per day, free action, can cast 1st level (or two 0 level) targeted spell through a weapon (melee or ranged)

Nimble: Magic of Faerun 187. +2 Max Dex Bonus, Amour check -1

Spells (ack!), Yes, I need to pay for everything once for the duplicate and once only for the learned in the orginal.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey with Mr. Smoke dropping out of the game, do you have an opening?  I can get my character up realitively quickly if so.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 22, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Hey with Mr. Smoke dropping out of the game, do you have an opening?  I can get my character up realitively quickly if so.




We already have 6 players and 1 possible Cohort thats about the breaking point of not becoming unwieldy in an epic game so i must say no but if you want to be considered an alternate i can see that.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 22, 2004)

Alternate is fine, I must have miscounted.  Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok, Quillia is up with appearance and whatnot adjusted for her new level.  If I have DM approval (I changed the hit points), then I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll have mine finished by the weekend (gotta best man a wedding tommorrow...big day!).....


----------



## Zerth (Jan 23, 2004)

My char is posted in the RG. Only waiting for the GM's final approval.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Phoenix,

I don't mean to be picky here, but you can't be a cleric of Pelor (NG) and be true neutral.  Here is the quote from the SRD:



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> Alignment: A cleric’s alignment must be within one step of his deity’s (that is, it may be one step away on either the lawful–chaotic axis or the good–evil axis, but not both). A cleric may not be neutral unless his deity’s alignment is also neutral.




Maybe Wynter Wolf will make an exception or house rule it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 23, 2004)

Oooops....well if need be I can change the alignment to CG (though I thought that I'd keep away from the Chaos alignments in case it was against the flavour of the game).

Well Wolfie, do you want me to change or can I get away with True Neutral?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 23, 2004)

There's an item in the Draconomicon, called the Claws of the Ripper, that I'd like to modify for my own use.  As written, they take up a ring slot, increase one claw's critical mulplier to x4, and cost 2,000.  Would it be alright to get a pair of gauntlets that affects both claws, uses the glove/gauntlet slot, and costs 6000? (2000, x2 for two claws, x1.5 for using only one slot instead of two)


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 23, 2004)

By the Epic Handbook I get a 21st level cohort for my high leadership score.....but to tell the truth I don't really want one.  I'd prefer that if Wolf would allow me to use it, then I'd pick one up along the way as a part of the game, how does that sound?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 24, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> By the Epic Handbook I get a 21st level cohort for my high leadership score.....but to tell the truth I don't really want one.  I'd prefer that if Wolf would allow me to use it, then I'd pick one up along the way as a part of the game, how does that sound?





sounds fun actually and TN is ok for the alignment




Paxus the gloves sound fine


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 24, 2004)

I had Takarna take Leadership as "Applicable Knowledge", I was intending for that to represent loyal apprentices, underlings and proteges rather to bring a cohort along. I can keep it as that or change it to something else at your preference.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm done apart from his spell's prepared


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 24, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I had Takarna take Leadership as "Applicable Knowledge", I was intending for that to represent loyal apprentices, underlings and proteges rather to bring a cohort along. I can keep it as that or change it to something else at your preference.





keep it as is.

Also prep your spell list.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 25, 2004)

Done


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I've finally stopped redoing my math.  I should be done.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 25, 2004)

All of the PCs so far seem to have a 'Faerun' deity bent, would it be easier for me to change mine as well?

Now all the happy peoples are charactered up, when is the grand openening of the game?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 25, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> All of the PCs so far seem to have a 'Faerun' deity bent, would it be easier for me to change mine as well?
> 
> Now all the happy peoples are charactered up, when is the grand openening of the game?





Yes i think it might make things a little easier.

I will have a post up today in The Play thread


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow! Is there still a place for an advanced form of Elendel in here? Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 28, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Wow! Is there still a place for an advanced form of Elendel in here? Let me know, thanks!





Mith get the character and upgraded and we will see how i can stick you in good to hear from you again.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 29, 2004)

Elendel
Male Wood Elf Ranger/Ninja of the Crescent Moon 13/10
Neurtal Good

Str 36 +13 (16pts +2 Racial Bonus +5 levels +5 Inherent Bonus +6 Enhancement Bonus)
Dex 26 +8 (6pts +2 Racial Bonus +4 Inherant Bonus +6 Enhancement Bonus)
Con 16 +3 (0pts -2 Racial Penalty +6 Enhancement Bonus +4 Inherent Bonus)
Int 14 +2 (6pts -2 Racial Penalty +2 Enhancement Bonus)
Wis 22 +6 (4pts +4 Inherant Bonus +6 Enhancement Bonus)
Cha 8 -1  (0pts)

Hit Points 209 (100%(1x8)+75%(22x8)+(3x23)) 67 remaining.
AC 44 (10+8Dex+6Wis+2Class+8Armor+5Deflection+5Natural), Touch 31(10+8Dex+6Wis+2Class+5Deflection), Flat 28(10+8Armor+5Natural+5Deflection)
Init +8
BAB/Grapple +22 (+10Ranger +10Ninja+2Epic)/+17/+12/+7|+35
Speed 30 (base 30, load 12/1384, No Armor)
Fort +23, Ref +30, Will +22

+36/+31/+26/+21 Melee, Hands, 1d4+13, 20/x2
+42/+42/+37/+32/+27 Melee, Falchion, 2d4+1d6+24, 15-20/x2+2d6
+40/+40/+35/+30/+25 (Full Round) Ranged, +5 Composite Longbow of Str +13 w/ +5 arrows, 1d8+24, 20/x3, 110'r 
+35/+35/+35/+35 (Standard Action) Ranged, +5 Composite Longbow of Str +13 w/ +5 Arrows, 1d8+24, 20/x3, 30'r

Medium, 5'6" tall, 95 wt, 125 yrs old
Brown hair, Red/Hazel eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Common, Elven, Sylvan  

+37 Climb (23)  
+45 Hide (26)  
+37 Jump (23)
+50 Listen (26)  
+45 Move Silently (26)  
+8 Search (5)  
+50 Spot (26)  
+33 Survival (26) +35 Track  
+34 Swim (23)

Feats
-Improved Unarmed Combat
-Track (Bonus)
-Deflect Arrow
-Endurance (Bonus)
-Rapid Shot (virtual Feat)
-Quickdraw
-Manyshot (Virtual Feat)
-Weapon Focus (Falchion)
-Improved Critical (Falchion)
-Power Attack
-Improved Precise Shot (Virtual Feat)
-Epic Prowess

Wood Elven Traits
- +2 Str, +2 Dex, –2 Con, -2 Int
- Medium
- Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
- Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantments.
- Low-Light Vision
- Weapon Proficiency: longsword, rapier, longbow, and shortbow as bonus feats.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
- Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. 
- Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
- Favored Class: Ranger.

Ranger Abilities
- Climb, Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, nature), Listen, Move Silently, Profession, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Swim, and Use Rope are class skills.
- Favored Enemy: +3 Magical Beast, +2 Aberitions, and +1 Outsider (Chaotic)
- Archery Combat Style (Rapid Shot, Manyshot, and Improved Precise Shot virtual feats)
- Bonus Feats: Track and Endurance
- Wild Empathy
- Animal Companion
- Woodland Stride
- Swift Tracker
- Evasion
- Camoflague

Ninja of the Crescent Moon
- Monk-Like Armor Bonuses
- Sneak Attack +5d6
- Improved Evasion
- Improved Kuji-Kiri (Hypnotic Patern effects 3d6+10 HD DC14 to resist)
- AC Bonus +2
- Fast Climb
- Silencing Attack
- Fast Sneak
- Invisability 10/day
- Oppertunist
- Gaseous form 1/day for 23 rounds
- Blindsight 60'
- Always Sneaky (DC55 to hear or see)
- Ethereal Jaunt 3/day for one round

Spells Prepared
(3) 1st- Pass without Trace, Longstrider, Jump
(3) 2nd- Protection from Energy(x2), Wind Wall
(1) 3rd- Water Walking

Background
Elendel was taught the fundimentals of his race early on, and showed a great interest in the forest and it's inhabitants. Further, he felt very protective of it's inhabitants and his people, so as soon as he was able, he dedicated his time to protect those things he loved. He learned to hate those creatures that, magically altered, or effected by magic, lost there love and respect of the natural order, so he dedicated himself and his study to protect his people from them. That was until the illithid war. He soon became needed to help against the war against a new city of Illithid who wanted his tribe of elves to help with construction of the city and the manaturing of their CityBrain. 

During this tiem was when one side or the other had hired help from the Ninja of the Crescent Moon. Following the member back to the clan was easy for Elendel, but he soon found out that he had to either join or die. With those options, and seeing that they could carry out the threat, he accepted a place in their ranks. He stayed with them long enough to do through their initiation process and headed back to his homeland.

He was to late, the Illithids had captured or killed oll of his kin. Going into a rage, he used his skills to find the Illithid city , and after a blood confrontation, freed the living kin, and drove the Illithid further into the underdark.

For 10 years, he help protect his kin whil ethey rebuilt their home, except for those accations when the Ninja Clan called on him.

After that he worked exclusively for the Ninja until he found a documentation in the leaders personal files that pointed to the fact that the Ninja had been hired by the Illithid to remove Elendel long enough for the Illithid's to finish their diobolical plot against Elendels kin. So, not only did the Ninja's gain Elendel as a member, but they also made a prophet at an expence of his people.

After killing the leader, Elendel once more struck out on his own, searching for meaning in his shallow life, and only feels trully content when helping others.

Personality
Elendel is quiet and reserved, not feeling confortable in crowds. He speaks rarely, though he has many thoughts that may be of use. When he does speak, it's ussually brisk and to the point, which often causes his point to be overlooked. He has a kind outlook on the world, and seems to look for the simplest solution to most things. Ranger at heart, he thinks of himself, first as a ranger, then as a Ninja. He only accepts missions that agree with his conscience, which has caused him problems in the past with the orginization until they realized just how good he had become. Though he qualifies to be a leader of the Ninja of the Crescent Moon, he has never looked to take that role, and others, because of his silent behavior, have never thought to pursue it.

Discription
Elendel looks like your typical wood elf with brown hair and redish hazel eyes, except for the fact that he seems to fade from sight as his elven cloak moves about his person. He moves with the expected grace of his race, and he seems to be carrying much. He has a worn backpack on his back that appears to be lightly packed, and a quiver on his belt (though no bow is visable), made also of worn, good quality leather. Other then those things, he has a pair of dull leather bracers, a black silk headband that holds his shoulder length hair from his face, and a non descript amulet to hold his shifting cloak in place. All in all, nothing that would strike fear into anothers heart. Elendel appears to be unarmed.

Explorers Outfitname (worn, -wt)

Efficient Quiver of 60 +5 Arrows (belt left, 2wt) 62220gp
Wand of Cure Cr. Wounds (4d6+20) (50 Charges) (Quiver, -wt) 60000gp

Amulet of Health +6 and Natural Armor +5 (worn, -wt) 89600gp
Lenses of Perseption (+2 Int +15 to Spot and Listen checks) (worn, -wt) 51650gp
Ring Of Protection +5 (worn, -wt) 50000gp
Ring of Regeneration (worn, -wt) 90000gp
Greater Elven Cloak of Resistance +5 (+10 to Hide) (Worn, 1wt) 67500gp
Greater Elven Boots of Teleportation (+10 to Move Silently) (Worn, 3wt) 60000gp
Bracers of Armor +8 and Greater Archery (Worn, 1wt) 91500gp
Headband of Perfect Exellence(worn, -wt) 180000gp
+5 Falchion (Frosting's Breath) (Icy Burst and Speed) (Quiver, -wt) 200375gp
+5 Composite Longbow of Strength +13 (Quiver, -wt) 52200gp
Luskstone (Backpack, -wt) 20000gp
Handy Haversack (center back, 5wt) 2000gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, -wt) 1gp

(Read Manual of gainful Exercise +5, Manual of Bodily Health +4, Tome of Understanding +4 and Manual of Quickness Action +4) 467500gp

Coins- 440pp 104gp, (backpack, -wt)b]


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Jan 30, 2004)

looking good Mith how close are you to the other details.


----------



## Mithreander (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll have it finished today.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 2, 2004)

TWIMC,
         I'm away for a few days, so probably will be quiet.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 2, 2004)

What would it cost to cast Magic Aura on an item so alter it's aura to appear unmagical? permanently? I'd hate to have someone cast a detect magic around Elendel and find him that way, when he's hiding because he shines like the sun, you know?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi, Winter Wolf, could you give me your email address, or send me an email so that I can reply to it? I have a few things to ask you. Thanks!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 2, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Hi, Winter Wolf, could you give me your email address, or send me an email so that I can reply to it? I have a few things to ask you. Thanks!





any one that wants to email me can at rsmith950@comcast.net 

please id what the email is for in subject line so i do not delete it.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 3, 2004)

Done, other then my previous question... how much would it cost to get a non detection aura cast on my items permanetly?


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> After the time stop, Harald will attempt to pin, using as many attacks as necessary, and the rest for damage; once he's pinned the gnoll, every full-round action is a coup-de-grace.




How is that possible?



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> *If You’re Pinning an Opponent*
> You can attempt to damage your opponent with an opposed grapple check, you can attempt to use your opponent’s weapon against him, or you can attempt to move the grapple (all described above). At your option, you can prevent a pinned opponent from speaking.
> 
> You can use a disarm action to remove or grab away a well secured object worn by a pinned opponent, but he gets a +4 bonus on his roll to resist your attempt (see Disarm).
> ...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> How is that possible?




That's a change, then.  I recall in 3.0 that a pinned opponent was indeed helpless, but that's no longer the case.  I'll go edit it then.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Thought I missed something. I'm really nosey, and a self proclaimed rules lawyer, so I'm sorry if you don't like me dringing these things up.

On that note:



			
				3.0 SRD said:
			
		

> *Pin*: A character can hold an opponent immobile for 1 round. (If a character gets multiple attacks, the character can use subsequent attacks to damage the opponent. A character can't use a weapon on a pinned opponent or attempt to damage or pin a second opponent while holding a pin on the first.) While a character is pinned, opponents other than the one pinning the character get a +4 bonus on attack rolls against the character *(but the character is not helpless)*.




For future reference.

Let me know if you do not want me to point these types of things in the future.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think I need to cheat, whether intentionally or not, so I'm just as glad you mentioned it.  It is a tad irritating that I can't simply tear throats out with my teeth, but actually need to chew a bit first.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I don't think I need to cheat, whether intentionally or not, so I'm just as glad you mentioned it.




I'm sure you mean this, so can I send you an email with a couple of things I saw that was questionable on your character? I would post them here, but I think you would prefer to see then privately.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I'm sure you mean this, so can I send you an email with a couple of things I saw that was questionable on your character? I would post them here, but I think you would prefer to see then privately.




Go ahead.  Some of my math might have gotten a bit off.

As a note for Wynter Wolf: Harald is immune to crits, and has DR 9 against non-silver weapons (DR from class abilities stacks with all other DR, as I read it; otherwise, it's just DR 4/- or 5/silver, whichever applies).  The damage total should drop considerably.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Go ahead.  Some of my math might have gotten a bit off.
> 
> As a note for Wynter Wolf: Harald is immune to crits, and has DR 9 against non-silver weapons (DR from class abilities stacks with all other DR, as I read it; otherwise, it's just DR 4/- or 5/silver, whichever applies).  The damage total should drop considerably.




forgot about warshaper i will adjust


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Go ahead.  Some of my math might have gotten a bit off.
> 
> As a note for Wynter Wolf: Harald is immune to crits, and has DR 9 against non-silver weapons (DR from class abilities stacks with all other DR, as I read it; otherwise, it's just DR 4/- or 5/silver, whichever applies).  The damage total should drop considerably.





Methinks it counts as 5/silver against non-silver weapons, and 4/- against all silver weapons (or creatures that attack as silver), it does't stack.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Methinks it counts as 5/silver against non-silver weapons, and 4/- against all silver weapons (or creatures that attack as silver), it does't stack.




Well, the text of the SRD doesn't say, but I've seen that DR texts often say "This does not stack with any DR granted by spells or magical items, but does with DR granted by class features or feats."


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 13, 2004)

Combining the DR's is not described well in the SRD, so ultimately is the DM's call. From what I have seen, it does not stack, but is treated seperately, though I like the idea of letting it stack better. If his character gets 5/- DR, then then his DR vs Silver becomes obsolete, and that's just uncool.

Anyway, Paxus, I'm generating that email as I type this. Please keep in mind that alot of the things that are in the email are what I have seen, and what I would remark on from a DM's point of view. Since I'm not the DM, please just look them over and see if there is anything that you disagree with, or agree with.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 13, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Combining the DR's is not described well in the SRD, so ultimately is the DM's call. From what I have seen, it does not stack, but is treated seperately, though I like the idea of letting it stack better. If his character gets 5/- DR, then then his DR vs Silver becomes obsolete, and that's just uncool..





I like the stacking also


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Mithreander has pointed out a number of math errors I made, which I have corrected.  There is also one non-math error of considerable import; werebears must be lawful good, which prevents them from advancing as a barbarian.  Now, I see three options.  Option one:  You waive the alignment requirement for werebears, and Harald remains NG.  Option two: You waive the alignment requirement for barbarians, and Harald becomes LG.  Option three: you stick to the rules, and I rewrite him as a Bbn1/Ftr10.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Mithreander has pointed out a number of math errors I made, which I have corrected.  There is also one non-math error of considerable import; werebears must be lawful good, which prevents them from advancing as a barbarian.  Now, I see three options.  Option one:  You waive the alignment requirement for werebears, and Harald remains NG.  Option two: You waive the alignment requirement for barbarians, and Harald becomes LG.  Option three: you stick to the rules, and I rewrite him as a Bbn1/Ftr10.




I have thought about this very hard...

Mean DM says make him rewrite his character.

Good DM says tweak the rules this one time.

I am going to require you to be LG but you may stay a Barbarian

I hope i do not regret this.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 14, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> I have thought about this very hard...
> 
> Mean DM says make him rewrite his character.
> 
> ...




If you think you might regret it, it's really not too much trouble for me to rewrite the character.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If you think you might regret it, it's really not too much trouble for me to rewrite the character.




lets run thru this combat and see how it goes. the idea is a good one. Btw PBP updated the damage


----------



## Zerth (Feb 14, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Combining the DR's is not described well in the SRD, so ultimately is the DM's call. From what I have seen, it does not stack, but is treated seperately, though I like the idea of letting it stack better. If his character gets 5/- DR, then then his DR vs Silver becomes obsolete, and that's just uncool.



As a rule of thumb, DR's coming from different sources do not stack. There are some barb PrCs, I think, that allow their DR to stack with the barb DR, but that's all I know. Even then we are talking about same kind of DR and those are special cases.

Different types of DR do not stack by the rules. It's just like handling SR's from different sources, they do not stack either. My character has two different SR's, as a Githzerai (26) and as a monk (31). I only get the higher one so my SR as a Githzerai is useless. A SR of 57 would be nice, but that'd be also clearly going out of line. The rules for DR and SR not stacking are there for a reason. 

DR and SR are very powerful abilities and I'd be very careful in making any house rules allowing them to stack. But the DM makes these decisions not me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 14, 2004)

I think the simplest and most rules-friendly solution is simply to drop 10 barbarian levels for fighter, conveniently removing the question of DR.  That alright with you, Wynter Wolf?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I think the simplest and most rules-friendly solution is simply to drop 10 barbarian levels for fighter, conveniently removing the question of DR.  That alright with you, Wynter Wolf?




you are probably right lets do it then


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 16, 2004)

I looked up the damage redustion item again and found what I was looking for this time.



			
				 SRD 3.5 said:
			
		

> *Damage Reduction*
> ...
> 
> If a creature has damage reduction from more than one source, the two forms of damage reduction do not stack. Instead, the creature gets the benefit of the best damage reduction in a given situation.




And on the subject of spell resistance (though there was no dispute on this rule):



			
				SRD 3.5 said:
			
		

> *Spell Resistance*
> ...
> 
> Spell resistance does not stack. It overlaps.




I thin kI was confused by reading the Damage Reduction [Epic] feat from the 3.0 Epic Level handbook. It states that it itself stacks with permanent magical abilities, class DR and itself, leading on to beleave that they did. 

My fault, and my appologies.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 16, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I looked up the damage redustion item again and found what I was looking for this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its alright these things happen. Update on the fight tonight be ready for some smack down.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2004)

Boards locked me out, have returned however


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry for the long delay will have next round up tonight RL got in the way.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone! I'm back and look at the IC thread shortly!


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey, Winter Wolf! You still with us?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 11, 2004)

A lot of people got locked out at the migration, he might be one of them.


----------



## Mithreander (Mar 12, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> A lot of people got locked out at the migration, he might be one of them.




I sent him an email, but he has not replied to it yet.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 13, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I sent him an email, but he has not replied to it yet.




Im back sorry for the long delay life has been a complete bear lately. The IC thread has been updated.


----------

